
Put buskers online - transburgh
http://sivers.org/busk
======
diN0bot
seems horrible to take something that is so spontaneous and real and turn in
it into a distant computer experience.

if the user were listening on their phone while walking around the streets or
riding the bus, then it would have a certain art-y feel to it that would make
it ok.

still, much of the good feeling busking and giving to buskers to the face-to-
face aspect.

------
astine
At one point I was attempting to build something similar to this. I eventually
decided that it was a bad idea and wouldn't work.

(I still have my domain though :))

